# MS NATTERERI



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

MS NATTERERI HAD THE AUDACITY TO WRITE MY CO-WORKER "CHAD_LINDEN" AND ACCUSE HIM AND MYSELF OF BEING THE SAME PERSON! MY NAME IS FELIX MARGARA AND OF COURSE "CHAD_LINDEN" IS HIS NAME! WE ARE BOTH IN THE U.S.A.F. STATIONED IN THE SAME BASE! I'M HIS FRIKIN BOSS! MS NATTERERI, I WANT AN APPOLOGY ON HERE TO MYSELF AND MY FRIEND CHAD_LINDEN, SINCE WE ARE NOT THE SAME PERSON! MS NATTERERI, YOU NEED TO DO SOME RESEARCH BEFORE YOU GO AND ACCUSE PEOPLE OF SUCH A THING! ESPECIALLY SINCE WE ARE BOTH AVID PIRANHA HOBBIEST'S!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Hmmm, lets see, you guys are posting under the same IP address and she checks up to make sure its not a duplicate account....

and now the world is crumbling and you want an apology.










theres your apology.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

either way each side over reacted


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Scooby said:


> either way each side over reacted


 not really, Ms natt is just doing her job, and this dude feels he has to make a public post about it. relax. I would expect more balls on an air force guy.


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

XENON, YOU NEED TO GET A CLUE! WE HAVE THE SAME IP BECAUSE WE POST AT WORK! ON MILITARY COMPUTERS! SAME IP! DUH! SO







WOULD YOU LIKE MY PHONE NUMBER SO YOU CAN CALL US AT WORK? I'LL BE HAPPY TO TALK AND SO WOULD CHAD!


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Why get so aggressive over it?? CHILL


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Yeah i guesse, coulda just explained why they were under same ip instead of typing a hate post demanding an apology...



> XENON, YOU NEED TO GET A CLUE! WE HAVE THE SAME IP BECAUSE WE POST AT WORK! ON MILITARY COMPUTERS! SAME IP! DUH! SO WOULD YOU LIKE MY PHONE NUMBER SO YOU CAN CALL US AT WORK? I'LL BE HAPPY TO TALK AND SO WOULD CHAD!


why are you so angry dude? like lay off the caps...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

PARANHAZ69 said:


> XENON, YOU NEED TO GET A CLUE! WE HAVE THE SAME IP BECAUSE WE POST AT WORK! ON MILITARY COMPUTERS! SAME IP! DUH! SO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think you need to get a clue and sort out your personal issues over PM


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

I HATE WHEN PEOPLE f*ck WITH MY INTEGRITY!


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

PARANHAZ69 said:


> XENON, YOU NEED TO GET A CLUE! WE HAVE THE SAME IP BECAUSE WE POST AT WORK! ON MILITARY COMPUTERS! SAME IP! DUH! SO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So you want her to be a mind reader







You have the same IP, what do you think she would do. I love the CAPS too, nice job tough guy


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

PARANHAZ69 said:


> I HATE WHEN PEOPLE f*ck WITH MY INTEGRITY!


 by the way you are talking you lost that shred of integrity that you may have ever had


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

PARANHAZ69 said:


> XENON, YOU NEED TO GET A CLUE! WE HAVE THE SAME IP BECAUSE WE POST AT WORK! ON MILITARY COMPUTERS! SAME IP! DUH! SO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes I know that is a possibility, however, a more likely scenario wouldve been that someone had multiple accounts.

Now, Ms Natt (by my request) checked up on that, and she did, not warranting this thread. You couldve simply responded to her via PM saying you both use work computers therefore the same IP....

But you didnt, you wanted to make it a public bitch fest.

you got your wish.








cry me a river.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)




----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I just wanna know why you have to act so defensive if you've got nothing to hide??


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

j_burf said:


> I just wanna know why you have to act so defensive if you've got nothing to hide??


 cause you have to act tough when dealing with women, it makes you more of a man


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

> I just wanna know why you have to act so defensive if you've got nothing to hide??


yeah man whats with that???


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

j_burf said:


> I just wanna know why you have to act so defensive if you've got nothing to hide??


 is this directed at me?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

mdemers883 said:


> cause you have to act tough when dealing with women, it makes you more of a man


 hey im all man there buddy. Wanna see?


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

Xenon said:


> mdemers883 said:
> 
> 
> > cause you have to act tough when dealing with women, it makes you more of a man
> ...


 brb

/me fetches kneepads


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

THINK ABOUT HOW YOU PEOPLE WOULD FEEL BEING WRONLY ACCUSED. I DONT KNOW ABOUT YOU PEOPLE BUT BEING A MEMBER OF THIS SITE IS IMPORTANT TO ME. HOW WOULD YOU ALL FEEL IF SOMEONE WANTED TO POSSIBLY KICK YOU OFF UNDER FALSE PRETENSE? I AM LASHING OUT BECAUSE I AM AN HONEST PERSON, AND YOU PEOPLE DONT KNOW THAT.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> j_burf said:
> 
> 
> > I just wanna know why you have to act so defensive if you've got nothing to hide??
> ...


 lol, no, woz at paranhaz69


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

PARANHAZ69 said:


> I DONT KNOW ABOUT YOU PEOPLE BUT BEING A MEMBER OF THIS SITE IS IMPORTANT TO ME.


 then why post a hate thread directed towards the staff?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

PARANHAZ69 said:


> THINK ABOUT HOW YOU PEOPLE WOULD FEEL BEING WRONLY ACCUSED. I DONT KNOW ABOUT YOU PEOPLE BUT BEING A MEMBER OF THIS SITE IS IMPORTANT TO ME. HOW WOULD YOU ALL FEEL IF SOMEONE WANTED TO POSSIBLY KICK YOU OFF UNDER FALSE PRETENSE? I AM LASHING OUT BECAUSE I AM AN HONEST PERSON, AND YOU PEOPLE DONT KNOW THAT.


The PM said nothing about banning or even an iota about disciplinary action..... so again, whats your point?


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

CHAD WAS ASKED TO GET RID OF HIS OTHER USER NAME, WHICH MEANS MY NAME. I DONT CONSIDER IT A HATE THREAD. I WANTED THE SITE TO KNOW WHATS GOING ON. AS FAR AS CAPS GO I ALWAYS TYPE POSTS IN CAPS. I KNOW SOME PEOPLE TAKE IT AS YELLING BUT IM NOT.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

> CHAD WAS ASKED TO GET RID OF HIS OTHER USER NAME, WHICH MEANS MY NAME. I DONT CONSIDER IT A HATE THREAD. I WANTED THE SITE TO KNOW WHATS GOING ON. AS FAR AS CAPS GO I ALWAYS TYPE POSTS IN CAPS. I KNOW SOME PEOPLE TAKE IT AS YELLING BUT IM NOT.





> Is there a *reason *why your running 2 handles [Chad_lindin and PIRANHAZ69] here on PFury?! *If not*, then you need to choose which one you want to keep.


If i do recall, the fact that your both at work and using the same internet proxy is a good *reason*. The PM obviously states that if there is *no good reason* he needs to choose which one he wants to use.

Do you wanna continue down this road?


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

YEAH XENON, IM DONE!


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

PARANHAZ69 said:


> MS NATTERERI HAD THE AUDACITY TO WRITE MY CO-WORKER "CHAD_LINDEN" AND ACCUSE HIM AND MYSELF OF BEING THE SAME PERSON! MY NAME IS FELIX MARGARA AND OF COURSE "CHAD_LINDEN" IS HIS NAME! WE ARE BOTH IN THE U.S.A.F. STATIONED IN THE SAME BASE! I'M HIS FRIKIN BOSS! MS NATTERERI, I WANT AN APPOLOGY ON HERE TO MYSELF AND MY FRIEND CHAD_LINDEN, SINCE WE ARE NOT THE SAME PERSON! MS NATTERERI, YOU NEED TO DO SOME RESEARCH BEFORE YOU GO AND ACCUSE PEOPLE OF SUCH A THING! ESPECIALLY SINCE WE ARE BOTH AVID PIRANHA HOBBIEST'S!!!


 Your going over Board, You need to Pm Your Concerns .
By getting agressive You might get kicked of this wonderful Sight so dont Rock the Boat please









BUBBA


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

BUBBA said:


> Your going over Board, You need to Pm Your Concerns .
> By getting agressive You might get kicked of this wonderful Sight so dont Rock the Boat please
> 
> 
> ...


 nobody is getting kicked off. Least of which for something like this.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I LIKE FLUFFY KITTENS....see how angry that sounded....caps button....off. I think a better way of handling this would have been to pm Ms. Natt, or e-mail her saying "I'm sorry, but you have made a mistake, we are actually 2 different people who happen to work at the same place (Military) and have to use the same computer. I can see where you would assume this, but the fact is it isn't true.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Boo Fuckin Hoo.


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

NO, IT SOUNDED ENTHUSIASTIC!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I'm not going to get involved in this, but many of you may know my b/f from other boards. He goes by the name of "Your Fish is My Fish's B***h" on Pfish and "Rich" on Cichlid-Madness and Aqua-Addiction. We post with the same IP's a lot too because we live together and share a computer. We are two distinct and very different people. Just becuase two accounts are posting with the same IP doesn't mean that it's the same person...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

dracofish said:


> I'm not going to get involved in this, but many of you may know my b/f from other boards. He goes by the name of "Your Fish is My Fish's B***h" on Pfish and "Rich" on Cichlid-Madness and Aqua-Addiction. We post with the same IP's a lot too because we live together and share a computer. We are two distinct and very different people. Just becuase two accounts are posting with the same IP doesn't mean that it's the same person...


Well that is obvious, do you think I was incapable of making that logical jump?









I like to check up on ones that i feel are "suspect". And by a few of his posts in a few threads, I decided to. Sue me. It was all done in a private and respectful manner. All that was needed was a reply similar to 94NDTA and the matter wouldve been concluded.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

94NDTA said:


> I LIKE FLUFFY KITTENS....see how angry that sounded....caps button....off. I think a better way of handling this would have been to pm Ms. Natt, or e-mail her saying "I'm sorry, but you have made a mistake, we are actually 2 different people who happen to work at the same place (Military) and have to use the same computer. I can see where you would assume this, but the fact is it isn't true.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> I LIKE FLUFFY KITTENS....












HOW DARE YOU 94NDTA. I SAID I LIKE FLUFFY KITTENS AND NOW YOU'RE TELLING ME YOU LIKE FLUFFY KITTENS. HOW COULD TWO PEOPLE LIKE FLUFFY KITTENS?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

When me and Kev had 3 comps we had the same ip address if I used his comp sometims lol he would accidently typer under my name. You can plainly tell that the way I talk is different from that of Kevin. So there was no problem or accusations. So if you feel threatened, like I have learned pm the staff.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Bullsnake said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > I LIKE FLUFFY KITTENS....
> ...


 DAMN YOU TO HELL YOU EVIL HIPPIE FREAK. DONT BE GOING KILLING MY KITTENS!!!!1111


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > I LIKE FLUFFY KITTENS....
> ...












But seriousley, Don't you think you this could have handled better? Honeslty, do you REALLY think that this is the best way of handling this? "Ms. Natt thinks we are the same people? :::caps permaglued on::: HOW DARE SHE!! I AM GOING TO GO ON P-FURY AND PISS AND MOAN AND COMPLETELY OVER REACT!!!"


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I love fluffy kittens they are great, better than people


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

pcrose said:


> I love fluffy kittens they are great, better than people


 i love you pcrose.







where is my wub necklace puca?
















derailz!!!111

post + 1


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

oye, you want a fish necklace? because I really need to know, I barely have a job so I need to sell my beads will you buy one from me Mike?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

pcrose said:


> oye, you want a fish necklace? because I really need to know, I barely have a job so I need to sell my beads will you buy one from me Mike?


only if you call me "puca II"...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Hmm I can call you mikey but not puca that is strictly under copyright law to Kevin :rasp:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

pcrose said:


> Hmm I can call you mikey but not puca that is strictly under copyright law to Kevin :rasp:


 I dont wanna be called puca. I wanna be called PUCA II. or LIL PUCA. only then will I know this necklace is truly a token of your undying affection for me!!!11


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Come on any more takers on necklaces I have to have my business booming here
I will offer sead bead necklaces for $5 and if your in the states it is $ 2 shipping for postage and envelope. Sead beads once again are just the manly thing which it is just small beads in a pattern strung on wire or if you want a center peice tell me what center peice and it is a extra $2


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Xenon said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm I can call you mikey but not puca that is strictly under copyright law to Kevin :rasp:
> ...


 Apart from our quarrels, I will have to think about this and run it by my soulmate lol. If you buy a necklace I will love you as a friend who is good to me :nod: 
I think you fancy me :nod:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

pcrose said:


> Come on any more takers on necklaces I have to have my business booming here
> I will offer sead bead necklaces for $5 and if your in the states it is $ 2 shipping for postage and envelope. Sead beads once again are just the manly thing which it is just small beads in a pattern strung on wire or if you want a center peice tell me what center peice and it is a extra $2


 my chalupa, make a thread in Member Classifieds....


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Sounds like I have been reading shakespeare makes me want to watch Romeo and Juliet, by the way sorry for derailing your thread dude but something good has to come out of it. By the way anyone who derails my threads knows by now it pisses me off and I become the "Mad Irish Women" in Paul's words.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Ah, typical Air Force behavior. When they sense danger, they pull out there Stress Cards.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

pcrose said:


> Sounds like I have been reading shakespeare makes me want to watch Romeo and Juliet, by the way sorry for derailing your thread dude but something good has to come out of it. By the way anyone who derails my threads knows by now it pisses me off and I become the "Mad Irish Women" in Paul's words.


 you mad Irish woman, oh and also I think Xenon loves you too


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Kinda like if we piss the ref off we get red or yellow cards for hurting another soccer player or arguing with the ref on the call.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

pcrose said:


> and I become the "Mad Irish Women" in Paul's words.


 that is when you turn me on the most baby!!!!11


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Innes said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like I have been reading shakespeare makes me want to watch Romeo and Juliet, by the way sorry for derailing your thread dude but something good has to come out of it. By the way anyone who derails my threads knows by now it pisses me off and I become the "Mad Irish Women" in Paul's words.
> ...


 Bro I believe you have a point and once again thanks for sharing your necklace with the board could you post that in my classfieds thread?
pa pa please do this for me?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

um good to know


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

By the way boycott Target for practically letting me go, I need my 40 hours I am so bored now


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

pcrose said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > pcrose said:
> ...


 feel free to use the pics for your thread


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

You are going to make me look for them innes come on I need you to post in there to get people's attention, I have to go to the store to get one of my necklaces fixed I just spent $50 on it and the damn chain broke when I took the tag off I will be back soon


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

pcrose said:


> You are going to make me look for them innes come on I need you to post in there to get people's attention, I have to go to the store to get one of my necklaces fixed I just spent $50 on it and the damn chain broke when I took the tag off I will be back soon


 they aint hard to find lol
click here


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

PARANHAZ69 said:


> I HATE WHEN PEOPLE f*ck WITH MY INTEGRITY!


lmao...man,comedian you are my friend..how about you grow up...stop acting like a pus(air force maybe kindergarden,teacher know your playing with the computer again)...she asked you a question and you got your panties in abunch ...lol..grow up..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Damn you guys know how to derail a flaming post!!!







JK Hey PCrose, I'd like to buy 2 necklaces from you to be sent to my good friends thePack and Lahot. Just get their addy to be sent and Ill send you the $$$.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Damn you guys know how to derail a flaming post!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 awww how sweet, then you can be even more like me


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Innes said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Damn you guys know how to derail a flaming post!!!
> ...


 Yes!!! And hopefully be invited into the PUCA crew!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> Damn you guys know how to derail a flaming post!!!


 YOU MEAN THIS THREAD WASN'T ABOUT FLUFFY KITTENS??


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Bullsnake said:


> YOU MEAN THIS THREAD WASN'T ABOUT FLUFFY KITTENS??


 Ms Natt has a fluffy kitten.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Bullsnake said:
> 
> 
> > YOU MEAN THIS THREAD WASN'T ABOUT FLUFFY KITTENS??
> ...


 she likes to refer to it as a p*ssy


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Damn you guys know how to derail a flaming post!!!
> ...


 You mean, Pissed off EVIL FLUFFY KITTEN stuck in microwave w/ hypnotic eyes!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Bullsnake said:
> 
> 
> > YOU MEAN THIS THREAD WASN'T ABOUT FLUFFY KITTENS??
> ...


 hmmmmmmmmmmm..interesting..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Bullsnake said:
> 
> 
> > RhomZilla said:
> ...










its so true


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Chelsea, can you make a fairy type necklass?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Holla at me if you got BEEF with Miss Natt......hit the pm button on the bottom of this post








Check you later


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

MR HARLEY said:


> Holla at me if you got BEEF with Miss Natt


 I got beef wit chu! on guard i keel joo!!!!11


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Holla at me if you got BEEF with Miss Natt......hit the pm button on the bottom of this post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol I think it is better to take it up with Ms Natt, she knows how to handle herself (and others







)


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Innes said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Holla at me if you got BEEF with Miss Natt......hit the pm button on the bottom of this post
> ...


 Innes I know she knows whats up!!!!!!!








stop bullying me









Xenon........


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


 bullying you?









lol perhaps you should treat Ms_Natt as the independant woman that she is


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Innes said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...


 I was playing ..you know like a joke .......Sense of humor......

And as far as Independent woman ...Have you been listening to Beyonce ......

and since she aint here Right Now I m gonna clown him ...so if you have a prob lets take it to pm........ :smile: 
Seems like your the one making a big deal about protecting her .......Isnt that sweet...........


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

this is too much drama for a fish measage board.

just let it go


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

Wow, sorry to cause a fuss guys. I let P69 know about the pm, and I PMed her back. Well Anyway, sorry to cause a big fuss. I'm glad we all got our aggressions out for the day


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> And as far as Independent woman ...Have you been listening to Beyonce ......


 How can Beyonce be an independant woman, if she has Jay-Z??


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

14_blast said:


> Chelsea, can you make a fairy type necklass?


 Yes I can all you people have to do is pm me or go to my thread in the merchandise seller section and give me your requests. I really do want serious inquires only please otherwise you will hurt my feelings







and rhom you are not in the puca crew you make fun of me to much :rasp:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > And as far as Independent woman ...Have you been listening to Beyonce ......
> ...


well she got me, myself and I ...........and f*ck Jay Dick

Edit .......I meant to say that american idol trick :laugh:


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

Xenon said:


> You couldve simply responded to her via PM saying you both use work computers therefore the same IP....
> 
> But you didnt, you wanted to make it a public bitch fest.
> 
> ...


 yep thats all you could've done but you wanted to cry about it


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Scooby said:
> 
> 
> > either way each side over reacted
> ...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I've always loved a good "calling out". This was by far the most interesting one Ive ever had. Thanx!









Id like to thank Chad for how he handled the situation. Keeping it over PM [*PERSONAL* Messenger]. Theres a reason why I did it over PM and not go posting about it.

Piranhaz69- This could have easily been handled through PM, and your integrity would have still stayed intact. Im sorry about the confusion I had between you and your co-worker. Typically, when there is more than one member on the same IP its usually the same person. We've had trolls in the past do this. This is why I had PMed Chad about this. I wanted to make sure.

My apologies to the members that had to read this.

With that, I will be closing this thread as the situation has been taken care of.


----------

